# Wolfenstein



## elbows (Aug 21, 2009)

Read some reviews on this that makes it sound like quite a flawed game in multiple respects. But as I have nostalgia for the original and its hard to beat killing Nazis, especially with a magical element, and Im not a serious gamer, Ive just bought it for the PS3. Anybody else tempted? I'l be back later to report how much fun I had.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to play one of the mods for Wolfenstein, RTCW: Enemy Territory online. I was pretty good at it. I was in a clan and played in a league and everything.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to well love Wolfenstien. There was that bloke who had machine guns instead of arms.

It also made an appearance in the execrable 'The net' featuring a pre-nosejob Sandra Bollock


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2009)

Go away old man, it was all about Return To Castle Wolfenstien.

I'm downloading a evaluation copy of this as I type, will get to play it tomorrow night after the football.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Go away old man, it was all about Return To Castle Wolfenstien.
> 
> I'm downloading a evaluation copy of this as I type, will get to play it tomorrow night after the football.



Get RTCW: Enemy Territory. 

It is fucking well fun to play.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Get RTCW: Enemy Territory.
> 
> It is fucking well fun to play.



What is this 2003?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2009)

Quite liked RTCW, think I'll wait for the demo on xbox live before getting this though...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> What is this 2003?



It is still a good game. I played it the other week.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah Wolfenstein... SNES... jumpers for goalposts and then home for a hot mug of bovril on my dad's knee...

wonderful times.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2009)

fairly sure i had the original on pc either on 386 or 486.

silliest last boss ever!


dave


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> fairly sure i had the original on pc either on 386 or 486.
> 
> silliest last boss ever!
> 
> ...



Machine guns instead of arms


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Machine guns instead of arms



HITLER with machine guns instead of arms.

probably the coolest thing ever.

FPS's have gone downhill ever since.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2009)

wasn't that the first or second fps???

Your basicly saying that the netire genre sucks balls.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2009)

kained&able said:


> wasn't that the first or second fps???
> 
> Your basicly saying that the netire genre sucks balls.
> 
> ...



no I'm not.  I'm just saying you can't beat hitler with machine guns instead of arms.







See?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 22, 2009)

He didn't have machineguns for arms, he was in a battlesuit.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> no I'm not.  I'm just saying you can't beat hitler with machine guns instead of arms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh okay, thought you were saying the entire of wolfeindtein can't be beaten. Which would have been silly.

yeah that hitler with machine guns wasn't the final boss!!!






that was


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He didn't have machineguns for arms, he was in a battlesuit.




yeah, yeah, whatever.  It still rocks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2009)

I always thout the pixellated corpses in cages were a nice touch


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2009)

is he actually whole in that suit or is it just his head in a vat, attached to a giant robot suit with machine guns for arms?

I think you know which answer is cooler.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2009)

pixellated? that was photo realistic back in the day!


dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> is he actually whole in that suit or is it just his head in a vat, attached to a giant robot suit with machine guns for arms?
> 
> I think you know which answer is cooler.



Unfortunately he's in a suit. Once you've shot him enough, the suit falls apart, but he keeps coming at you holding two of the guns, as per the first picture on the thread.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2009)

oh

((my memory))


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Unfortunately he's in a suit. Once you've shot him enough, the suit falls apart, but he keeps coming at you holding two of the guns, as per the first picture on the thread.



ha! so, technically, he is the final boss when he's hitler with guns.

up yours dave.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw that a "Wolfenstein RPG" has just come out for the iPhone, which looks like some sort of cross between Dungeon Master and Wolfenstein for Ultimate Retro Power. I might get that.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> ha! so, technically, he is the final boss when he's hitler with guns.
> 
> up yours dave.



i am dssserpointed at being able to remember plots for computer games that i last played when i was 9

wheere there three hittler bosses? i swear you fucked him up once then level or two later he came back in the suit.


dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I saw that a "Wolfenstein RPG" has just come out for the iPhone, which looks like some sort of cross between Dungeon Master and Wolfenstein for Ultimate Retro Power. I might get that.



I love the way that all the games I used to love are now available on things like phones and DS's.  We are in the future!


----------



## revol68 (Aug 23, 2009)

So I've been playing Wolfenstein pretty much most of last night and whilst it's graphics are pretty functional (by PC standards atleast) it's pretty good, very much of the old skool shooter variety and to be honest that's no bad thing, it's kind of refreshing to just slay thousands of enemies and collect gold and secret intelligence to upgrade your guns.

Saying that I wouldn't spend £30-40 on it, I just downloaded it. 

Still as I say pretty good fun.


----------



## elbows (Aug 24, 2009)

Ive failed to have too much fun with it yet, probably because I havent got enough weapons of the veil. It feels like they couldnt be bothered to put the finishing touches to the game, and the voice acting & script is pretty lame, but yeah Im still hoping to salvage fun from this title.


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm not too sure about the game yet. I think I bought it expecting it to be like Call of Duty , but with nazis and arcane science. So far though it's just been quite tame , and I HATE the way when you run the screen moves around as if you're running , for me it makes me feel like I've got a headache


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2009)

ive been playing it since last week , its an enjoyable game , its nothing too special but quite pretty and sone of the weapons are fun ( ie the tesla gun )

Think il prolly stick with it til i complete it :0


----------



## revol68 (Aug 26, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> ive been playing it since last week , its an enjoyable game , its nothing too special but quite pretty and sone of the weapons are fun ( ie the tesla gun )
> 
> Think il prolly stick with it til i complete it :0



I completed it last night, pretty enjoyable in a straight forward arcade fps way, something of a pleasant change tbh, though I wouldn't say it was pretty, I thought the graphics very basic, unsurprising as it uses the same engine as Doom 3 and Quake 4, though I'm comparing it to other PC fps, though compared to the likes of Gears of War 2 on the 360 it doesn't match up, especially in texture quality.

Like I said good fun and certainly worth the download.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2009)

when i say pretty , i like the water effects on the screen but youre right its now special


----------



## revol68 (Aug 26, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> when i say pretty , i like the water effects on the screen but youre right its now special



yeah the water effects of drops running down the xscreen was quite nice, was one of the few things that looked contemporary tbh.


----------

